# The Trail of Bones



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_For ten thousand years the Emperor of Man has sat immobile on the golden throne; holding back a tidal wave of death and destruction while acting as a guiding beacon to His distant Imperium. In the wake of this, an organization was created to safeguard man from the alien, the daemon, and the heretic both within and without. Each member of this group is bestowed with the authority to command armies and condemn worlds, as though the Emperor himself were doing these things. These individuals make up the Imperium's inquisition; men and women who fight some of the greatest enemies of man, not with bolter and sword, but instead from the shadows with whatever they can or must.

Segmentum Ultima is the most expansive of mankinds territory, easily equating to half of the Imperium in size. At its far fringe is the realm of Ultramar, empire of the Ultramarines. Ultima is also home to an emerging species known as the Tau; aliens that were marked for extermination but saved by warp storms that cut them off from man. Little is known about the Tau, but what was known of them now, and what has been rumoured since the abating of the storms is most troubling.

From primitive savages to space fairing beings, ones who possess not one world but several. It falls to the vast imperial bureaucracy to deal with these creatures, but not without the Inquisition getting involved in their own ways._


Inquisitor Lucien Kayn of the Ordo Xenos had, until recently, been investigating signs of a pro-xenos terrorist group operating in the Ollidan system. However, Kayn has gone missing, with only a vague message detailing the possibility of greater forces at work giving any credence to the notion that Kayn has not just gone silent to better his work. This is to be where you come into play.


Hello everybody, and welcome to The Trail of Bones. This is an inquisition based RP, in that the players will be members of the retinue of inquisitor Erismis Gabrien; a radical member, though respected, member of the Ordo Xenos.

Lets get started with* the rules *of this one:
 Looking for a minimum of twelve sentences per action thread post in this one; and as always we are talking decent length sentences.
Character death is entirely possible during the course of this, so be wary of the potential consequences of your actions. Sometimes there is no other way but to risk it all, but other times there may be a better way (and if you eventually get it in your head that you are the one who should be calling all of the shots, plot-wise, then you may quickly find your characters life at an end.)
Post once per update, post one hundred times per update; I am fine with what you choose to do as long as you are able to follow the other rules and can maintain the post minimum each time.
Collaborated posts are both allowed and encouraged. This is when you and another, or others, collaborate in some way, shape, or form and your posts share things. (An example of this would be two characters holding a conversation, or one character covering another in a firefight.)
Give me a heads up if you are not going to be able to post for a time (maybe something major has happened in real life or your experiencing writers block and need some time or inspiration.) All I need is something like “shits hitting the fan at home, won’t be able to post for a while”, this keeps me from holding things back for others while giving me some indication that there is something else on your plate at this time.
As the GM my say is final; I will [generally] not hesitate to say no or do something the way I think it should be done. If something does not make sense to you, or you have a problem with something, than feel free to comment on it in the recruitment thread. No whinging though, PM that to me so no one has to look like a child.
No god modding; as GM I am the one running this show, so deciding whats going to happen is my call. The players and their characters will shape how certain events come about, and where the story goes. But you will not be taking control of another player character without their say-so, and you will not be altering the plot because you are bored or it suits your ‘needs’ (like generating enemies during a less active section of the story, so you can get into a fight.)
With that out of the way, would probably be good to move onto the *characters*:

Firstly, for Trail of Bones I am looking for a player group of between six and ten. 

Secondly, and this is not set in stone yet, this may become a closed recruitment. Closed recruitment, as I define it, is that no new characters can be added once the action thread begins. Once a character dies, that’s it for his controlling player. Open recruitment, conversely, is when it is possible for others to join after the fact, or for players to come back in if their characters die.

The style of recruitment is undecided at this time, because I have never been a fan of closed recruitment (my Space Wolf RP’s are open recruitment up until a point, in which there is not enough plot left for you to make a character and get enough development done in order for it to be worth it.)

As for the characters themselves, there will be a number of classes for you to choose from who are broken down into a number of categories (mostly for my convenience.) Mind you, these categories are a tad general and there is a chance for overlap in certain things.

The Warrior: [Maximum of three characters from this category allowed]
Acolyte*
Ex-guardsman
Mercenary
Arbites
Ganger
Battle Sister*
Pit-fighter
Pilot*
Assassin**
Eldar Corsair**
Kroot Mercenary**

The Savant: [Maximum of three characters from this category allowed]
Lexmechanic
Sister Diologus*
Archeologist/Xenologist
Historian

The Mystic: [Up to two characters]
Navigator*
Astropath*

The Healer: [One character
Medic**
Sister Hospitaller**

The Eclessiarchy: [One character]
Priest**
Fanatic**
Abbot**

* Only one character of that class is permitted
**Only one character of those classes are permitted in that given category

And here is the *character sheet* for anyone wishing to play to go through:
Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
-Quirk [A habit or behaviour that everyone has, perhaps brought on by stress or irritation. Whats yours?]
-Fear [No matter who you are, or what you do, in the end we all have something that we fear deep down. What is your greatest fear?]
-Secret [No matter how noble, how righteous we are, there is always something that we do not want know. What are you hiding and to what lengths would you go to hide it?]
Background:
Time of service: (How long have you worked with/for inquisitor Gabrien)

You will notice that there is nothing for equipment or weapons. That is because each class has access to different gear and abilities. As such, you will find a list of those below. 

-You will notice that some options are separated by a '/'; these represent one or the other options.
-Some characters have primary and secondary equipment sections. These represent things you will generally always have on your person, or heavy gear that may not be right for every single operation. Characters will always have their primary equipment available to them, but auxiliary equipment is only usable when noted as such (and there will indeed be times when you get to use it so don't worry.)
-Several classes have an abilities section; many of these are passive abilities that may have an impact on that characters update or what they might discover or do. Some abilities, like the pit-fighters ability to ignore or use pain as a fuel when fighting, are not so passive.

Acolyte



Primary equipment: las/needle pistol, knives
Auxiliary equipment: power weapon, flak armour, shotgun/bolter


Ex-guard



Primary equipment: knife (or something similar), las/autopistol, shotgun/lasgun/autogun
Auxiliary equipment: sniper rifle/heavy stubber/grenade launcher 

Mercenary



Primary equipment: auto pistol, shotgun/lasgun, short blade
Auxiliary equipment: Tau pulse carbine/sniper rifle/electro-flail


Arbites



Primary equipment: bolt pistol or shotgun, shock maul
Auxiliary equipment: carapace armour
Abilities: Intuition (members of the adeptus arbites are forced to deal with scoundrels and ne’er-do-wells on a constant basis. Because of this, the arbites has a knack for reading people or picking up on mannerisms that others might miss.) 

Ganger



Equipment: stub/auto/las pistol, chainblade
Abilities: sixth sense (it takes skill to survive in the gangs, for you never know who might try to stab you in the back. The ganger has a sixth sense for danger, and it has saved his hide on more than one occasion.), knowledge [low-life] (a ganger may not be the best or the brightest, but he/she does understand the laws of the underhive and other such places and as such can pick up on certain things.)
 
Battle Sister



Primary equipment: bolt pistol, shock maul
Auxiliary equipment: power armour, bolter/storm bolter/flamer
Abilities: daughter of the Emperor (the sisters of battle fight the enemies of man with bolter and His word. Though the battle sister is well versed in scripture and the dealings with certain aspects of upper imperial society, her dealings with the rest are similar to the chances of the heretics she fights: not good.) 

Pit-fighter



Equipment: injector (various cocktails of drugs), augmatic arm
Abilities: bulk (pit-fighters are large and imposing figures; the fights look all the more impressive when your fighters appear to have a physique more akin to a space marine after all.), embrace the pain (you don’t survive fights by shirking away from the pain; the pit-fighter instead uses pain as fuel for rage and has been known to become more deadly because of it.) 

Pilot



Equipment: las-pistol
Abilities: to the skies (the pilot loves nothing more than the hum of an engine and the controls under his/her hands. When it comes to operating any vehicle, the pilot is undoubtedly the best one for the task.)


Assassin



Equipment: needle pistol, exotic blades, stilleto
Abilities: death cult (the assassin that works with inquisitor Gabrien is from one of the many death cults throughout the Imperium. Perhaps the Assassin comes from a cult of canibals or blood drinkers, or maybe one that reveres an alien group alongside the Emperor.)


Eldar Corsair



Primary equipment: shuriken pistol, sword
Auxiliary equipment: long rifle/shuriken catapult
Abilities: The path (The Eldar practice a style of life known as the path, where in they can experience various ways of existing to their fullest extent. Though the corsair now walks the path of the outcast, he/she walked other paths before. You may select three other paths for the Corsair to have walked that impact his/her life more than others, though only one of those paths may be that of the warrior and this would include the path of the warlock. The Corsair cannot have walked down the path of the Seer.)


Kroot Mercenary



Equipment: hunting knives, rifle
Abilities: keen senses (The Kroot are born predators, taking on some of the most deadly prey. Hunting is their life, and so their very bodies adapt to the task.)

Lexmechanic



Equipment: las-pistol, auspex, mechadendrite
Abilities: Mechanicus (Lexmechanics are amongst the lowest ranked members of the Adeptus Mechanicus, but they are still members of the group all the same. The Lexmechanic has an understanding, albeit a less than sophisticated one, of machines and their spirits and can detect subtle details at times.)


Sister Diologous



Equipment: bolt pistol, data slate
Abilities: Linguist (members of the Diologous order are trained in language and culture. They can read and speak a variety of languages, both human and alien; and those they may have little or no knowledge in, they can pick up on, at least somewhat.)

Archeo/Xenoligist



Abilities: ancient information (the linguist has studied ancient civilizations, be they of human or alien origin. He/She is capable of seeing similarities and patterns where others may see nothing at all.) 

Historian



Equipment: auspex, auto-pistol, data-slate
Abilities: ancient history (the historian studies the past and its effect on the future, allowing him to see patterns or details that others may miss. However he can be a little off at times, or hard to follow in his logic.) scholar, not a fighter (historians aren't soldiers, there battlefield is in knowledge and information. If he/she must, the historian can fight, just don't be expecting to pick off enemies from one hundred meters away.)

Navigator



Primary equipment: las-pistol, stiletto, dagger
Auxiliary equipment: melta pistol
Abilities: Third eye (navigators have a third eye, allowing them to guide vessels when traveling through the warp. This eye is beyond deadly, capable of killing anyone who looks at it, though such a practice is taboo outside of the most extreme of circumstances; and even then..)

Astropath



Equipment: laspistol, needle rifle/sniper rifle
Abilities: Psyker (astropaths are humans with psychic abilities, capable of manifesting them in a variety of ways. This power, however, garners them the attention of the warps denizens and they must maintain a constant vigil. The astropath is powerful in his/her own right, though not to the degree an inquisitor or space marine might obtain. The power of the astropath is one of the following four: high theta, eta, zeta, or low epsilon. The more powerful, the more control that is needed and the greater the dangers in using your powers.

Medicea



Equipment: narthecanium or medical supplies, assortment of drug cocktails
Abilities: life over death (medicea spend their lives healing the sick and patching up the wounded. Some of these individuals are former members of the Imperial Guard and have weapons training. But the oath to preserve life outweighs the need to end lives. Medicea often eschew the use of weapons outside of the most dire situations.)

Sister Hospitaller


Equipment: bolt/las pistol, narthecanium
Abilities: healer (members of the hospitaller orders dedicate their lives to the preservation of life. The sister has a soothing presence to go alongside her knowledge in the art of saving lives.)


Priest



Equipment: auto-pistol, aquila chain
Abilities: righteous zeal (priests of the ecclesiarchy have a fire in their souls which they spread forth to invigorate those around them. The priest has a gift with words, and at times his very presence is enough to embolden allies.)

Fanatic



Equipment: chainblade/electro-whip/hand flamer/bare hands/shock maul
Abilities: fanatical (fanatics, once put to the task, will see it through with the determination of a mad dog. Nothing else matters to them, at times even their comrades.)

Abbot


Primary equipment: rosarius, maul, las/auto pistol
Auxiliary equipment: hand flamer/shotgun, war-hammer
 Abilities: warrior-priest (abbots are members of the ecclesiarchy for whom the call to battle is as strong as that of being a servant of the Emperor. Abbots are fighters and preachers, though they are masters of neither.)



Just some final notes I would like to leave:

Know what your getting into by joining up. I have seen dozens of RP’s start off strong, and then die out because players became bored and decided to fuck off without a word. I make no illusion of the fact that I have little more than contempt for such people and generally will not work with them in the future. This story is not going to be one fight after another, and the updates will not be every three or four days. There is every chance that it will take months, or even in excess of a year, to finish this so please keep that in mind when you are considering joining. · 

Be aware that the time between updates can be a bit long, we are talking in the realm of two or even three weeks. This is because I would rather players take more time and put in quality work, rather than a rush job that adds little or nothing. Rushed work makes it harder for me and the other players to work with your character, because if you’re not making any form of investment in the character than why should we?


Other than that, if you have any questions feel free to PM me; and I look forward to working with you all.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill get to work as soon as possible on a corsair as eldar are my favourite.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Based on our earlier conversation I will be tossing a character in. I will take some time to read over the plethora of options and get something up over the next couple of days.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As promised Darkreever i will get a character up in the next few days.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just a heads up I will be posting a character of either a Battle Sister or and Astropath (Being a little different). I will post ideas for both. I am new to RPs, but I might also be in an LOTR one, with Serpion8 if he gets his act together.
In response to Darkreevers below post I will then make my desicion within a week which one to use, based on other people's


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Archaon18 said:


> Just a heads up I will be posting a character of either a Battle Sister or and Astropath (Being a little different). I will post ideas for both then Darkreever can decide which one, if any. I am new to RPs, but I might also be in an LOTR one, with Serpion8 if he gets his act together.


If I might suggest mate, take your time and really invest some work in one of those characters. Trying to come up with ideas for both will in all honesty result in both of them being less than they could have been with some focused effort. It isn't really Darkreever's job to choose your character for you. You are the one that needs to decide in what persona you are going to approach the story and environment.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> It isn't really Darkreever's job to choose your character for you. You are the one that needs to decide in what persona you are going to approach the story and environment.


As Midge has been kind enough to point out, choosing which character your going to use is not my job. I reiterate this notiin because if presented with two or more characters I will not choose. I will make comments on all of the characters as I see fit, but it will come down to each of you to choose which character your playing.

As many of you may know by now, since I make no secret of it, there is no reserving of characters in this RP and as GM the final call is mine to make.

What I mean by that is; right now Son of Azurman has expressed interest in the Corsair and Lord Ramo is interested in the Assassin. Those are limited classes, the group can only have one assassin or corsair. Some GM's might take the first of these characters, but I am looking for quality. Its why you have over twenty classes to choose from, its why updates may be a week ir two apart, and its why the post minimum is as high as it is.

So its not the first character that gets in, but the one I like the most; the one that shows the effort. And believe me, it will be easier for you then me, since I have to choose.


Also, as I type this I am about to board a plane and am bound for Texas for this weekend. I will not be accepting or denying characters until some time Tuesday.

I will help players with characters, but thats about the extent of it at thiz time.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, there's no way I can pass this up, I'm a massive fan of the Ravenor and Eisenhorn series and I've been waiting for a decent Inquistor RP for a long time. I really shouldn't join this, but an RP on another site has just died from lack of GM so I reckon I'll give it a shot. Still debating between a couple of characters, but I should have one up fairly soon, I only have half as many shifts next week cause I'm heading to Uni soon so some late nights should be fine


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Kreshk

Age: 65 years old

Appearance: Kreshk appears like any other Kroot, taller than most unaugmented humans and far skinnier, avian in nature with a bright plume of multi-coloured quills emerging from the back of his head, his skin is a mottled grey with streaks of faint red across his chest and legs. His eyes are a bright blue, almost startlingly so, and he is slightly taller and bulkier than most Kroot, though still thin when compared to a human of any real bulk. Due to Kroot physiology and DNA recombination this is because of his prior eating habits, which considering his appearance can only mean that at some point he has eaten the flesh of a Space Marine, enough to alter his appearance. Kreshk wears harnesses and straps that allow him to sling all of his weapons onto his body with plenty of room for more, several skulls of various species hang from his belt with at least two of them belonging to humans. He keeps his rifle slung across his back and his knives holstered at his sides and his calves.

Personality: Kreshk is eager to fight all the time, often looking for the violent solution to a problem or if there is no violent solution, creating one anyway. He deeply enjoys the antipathy showed to him by humans due to the irony that he works for one whom could kill them in a second if he chose to. He does not care even remotely about whom he works for, and bears no loyalty to his race or their clients in the Tau Empire. He seems to bear a particular dislike of the Tau above every other species he dislikes, which is all of them, though it is unknown to his fellow agents as to why. One of Kreshk's favourite past-times is pushing the buttons of the humans he works alongside, confident that very few will actually try to do anything about him and he is confident he could kill those who would dare. Strangely enough he seems to have a slight respect for Inquisitor Gabrien though as to why this is he keeps to himself. Despite his antipathy towards his race he does keep with many of their traditions, including devouring the flesh of any true warriors he bests in combat, though he does it more to gain strength rather than to honour them, and views with amusement the disgust that humans show towards this practice.

Kreshk has a habit of clicking and squawking when he is angry or annoyed more so than usual, this tends to happen when he goes for more than a day or two without hitting something. His only real fear is being taken back to the Kroot homeworld of Pech, and for what they will do to him if he is ever taken by any Kroot warband loyal to the homeworld, though he has never specified exactly what would happen to him if it makes the near fearless Kroot scared, it is likely something even an Inquisitor would be sickened by. Kreshk keeps one secret from the warband, not out of any shame, but because he is sure they would kill him if they ever learned that for a brief time he served in a warband that scouted for a Chaos Lord of the Steel Brotherhood, and helped kill an Inquisitor and his retinue during the battle for Argus IV.

Equipment: Hunting Knives, Kroot Rifle

Abilities: Keen Senses (The Kroot are born predators, taking on some of the most deadly prey. Hunting is their life, and so their very bodies adapt to the task.)

Background: Kreshk was born on a War-sphere that orbited Pech into a kindred of Bold Hunters. Like all Kroot he was raised to be a Warrior and in his 25 years of life in the kindred he has fought many enemies ranging from the Imperial Guard, Demiurg mining vessels, Hrud Hives which he claims are responsible for his skin having turned grey prematurely, Eldar Corsairs, Chaos Cults and even once against the Genesis Chapter of the Space Marines. It is likely that he devoured a Space Marine during that battle which would explain his bulkier body shape when compared to other Kroot.

He however eventually abandoned his warband when he refused to swear loyalty to the Tau or their so-called 'Greater Good', and insulted his kindred for joining with such a weak-willed species and for being so quick to pledge alliegience to them just because they supported the defense of Pech against the Orks, after which he was no longer welcome on Pech. By this time Kreshk had stopped caring, having seen his people swear themselves to a cult race that would curb their warrior instincts and expect them to be grateful for it and who called them savages so arrogantly.

For thirty years he roamed the neighbouring sector, selling his services as a mercenary, assassin, bounty hunter or bodyguard, whatever was required. He fought for the Imperial Governor of Camar Primus in the 9th Secession Wars; assassinated several Arbites Judges for a ganger-lord in the slums of Taranis; trained the household guard of House Unvin and helped them suppress several merchant riots; spent two years bodyguarding the corpulent Lord Arshmen before his heart gave out; and at one point he worked for a corrupt Ecclesiarchal cardinal and eliminated several unorthodox preachers that spoke against the cardinal, something he greatly enjoys telling humans.

Time of service: Kreshk has spent ten years working for Inquisitor Gabrien. The two met when both of them tracked down a noted heretic of the Copperhead Cult, Gabrien for information on a larger network, and Kreshk for the bounty on his head. Kreshk got there first and had already killed and taken the heretic's head, but decided to strike a deal with Gabrien. He had extracted the location of the cultist's main base and would share it with him provided that when he stormed it, Kreshk could come with him. Gabrien agreed when it became apparant he could not force Kreshk to reveal the base. The two stormed the base together and wiped out the entire cult, Kreshk killing the Sorcerer that led the cult with a knife from across the room before he could begin an incantation. Impressed with Kreshk's strength Gabrien offered the veteran Kroot a place in his retinue, which Kreshk accepted provided there would be much more violence in his future.


Anything needs changing, let me know. Hope I get in.


LotN


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

> Battle Sisiter
> Name: Miranda Odon
> Age: 35 Terran Years
> Appearance: 1.72m in height, with ear-length red hair. Pale skin that it quite smooth with very few blemishes. Standard figure for an Adeptus Soroitis. Nose is bent from being broken but otherwise her features are unchanged. Sparkling hazel eyes would be atractive on anyone but a Battle Sister. She has an aura of menace about her, despite the fact when she is armour less she looks like a beautiful. She also has a deeply troubled feel to her, often making people around her uneasy, which is probably due to her awkward upbringing and stance in society.
> ...





> Astropath
> Name: Astropath Zeta-grade Gabrak
> Age: 60 Terran Years
> Appearance: Diminuative stature, barely 1.60 in height, with light brown skin, with the usual sunken eye sockets. Wears the standard robes of the order. Face is very flat, almost expressionless.
> ...


 500 Posts!:gimmefive:


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

This rp looks like it is going to be an epic one! I like the idea of the pilot, will probably have him/her up this weekend.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Dominic Burns

Age: 27

Profession: Pilot

Weapons: Laspistol

Appearance: A shock of blonde hair frames his cheery face. His bright blue eyes sparkle when he smiles. He is constantly covered with smears of oil from servicing planes. Dominic stands at around six foot and is quite well built. Although not especially muscular Dominic has no time for the luxuries of rich food or drink so is slim. Never found out of his flight suit and goggles Dominic is a memorable sight. He refuses to wear his mask and it hangs idly at his neck. His flight suit is a deep blue, the colour of his home world, Kar Duniash. The flight suit is the last thing Dominic has left of his home world and he holds it dear. His only weapon, a las-pistol, hangs at his belt and is there more for decoration than actual use as Dominic has little need for a sidearm.

Personality: A daredevil. Dominic loves the buzz he gets from near-death experiences and is considered by many commanders to be too reckless to be a good pilot. But that is where they are wrong. For beneath his adrenaline-junkie exterior lays an extremely skilled pilot who has never met his match in the skies. Dominic knows no fear and will throw himself into the most dangerous situations. He is exceedingly friendly and refuses to see the bad side of anything, always seeing the good things. He believes every cloud has a silver lining, and he should know, he spends enough times up with the clouds. He has no great love for the Emperor, his only respect is for his commanding officers.

-Quirk: Dominic can’t help but tinker; he loves to know how things work and often breaks the object in his desire to learn its secrets.

-Fear: Dominic is terrified of the day that he will grow too old to fly in his beloved planes.

-Secret: Dominic has no real loyalty to the Emperor, they just happen to be the ones giving him the vehicles.

Background: Dominic was born into a well-off family upon Kar Duniash. Although his family were not poor they were not very rich and his father ran a small workshop in the one of the many shipyards of Hydraphur. From a young age Dominic worker in the workshop alongside his father and developed a love for the many ships of the Imperial Navy. He soon became a skilled mechanic and could completely take apart then put back together again a F100-XB Afterburning Turbofan at the age of 10. Life as a mechanic was perfect for Dominic, the steady stream of customers attracted by the lower prices and more ‘human’ workers than the Adeptus Mechanicus. But all that was changed when the nearby world of Vetronum came under attack by Ork forces, led by Arch-Arsonist Snagrod. Within days of the distress call reaching Kar Duniash nearly the entire fleet was scrambled towards Vetronum. This left only a small handful of Battleships and Cruisers to watch over the Space Port. 

It was then that Snagrod demonstrated once again his infamous understanding of tactics. Almost immediately after the fleet was scrambled the large Ork fleet arrived in orbit of Kar Duniash. The small remaining fleet was destroyed almost instantly and it seemed the world was doomed. But at that moment the true spirit of the Emperor shone through. For from every workshop and every hanger came the mechanics and the workers. And with them were the hundreds of thousands of Planetary Craft. Lightning’s, Avenger’s, Marauder’s, Thunderbolt’s and Vultures were all wheeled out of the workshops and crewed by the brave mechanics that had serviced them so well. One by one the engines roared into life and soon the planet was filled with the roar of engines. 

In Dominic and his father’s workshop there rested two craft, the sleek shape of a Lightning and the rectangular shape of a Thunderbolt. At this time Dominic was only 14 years old and his father forbid him to fly as he climbed into the Thunderbolt and ignited the engine. The roar was deafening and Dominic could only watch as the craft roared before shooting into the sky. He could see now the thousands of similar craft taking to the skies to face the Ork fleet above them. Dominic waited only seconds after his father had left before grabbing a set of goggles from the workbench and climbing into the cockpit of the Lightning. After strapping himself into the too-big seat he studied the controls before him. He knew the concept of how the Lightning worked but he had never seen one fly, let alone flown one himself. But his planet was in danger and he refused to let others put their lives in danger while he sat and did nothing on the surface. And so with a flick of switch and a pull of the lever he rocketed into the air. Thrown back against the seat Dominic took a second to take control. 

Grabbing the controls before him tightly he swung the plane round into a stomach-churning dive. Pulling desperately on the many controls before him Dominic managed to at last level the fighter and take a breath he didn’t know he had been holding.

After gaining some control over the craft Dominic turned his eyes upwards. He saw explosions blossoming across the sky as the Imperial Craft fought desperate dogfights against the Ork Fighta’s. Slightly relaxing his hold on the controls Dominic pulled back the controls and rocketed towards the battle in the sky. Soon Dominic was in amongst the explosions and he zigzagged desperately as gunfire exploded around him. Pushing through the smoke of an explosion Dominic found himself lined up with an Ork Fighta. Without hesitating Dominic’s hand flew to the control he knew well and pushed hard. 

The twin lascannons on the wings roared into life and the beams erupted into the Ork craft. In an almighty explosion the Fighta erupted into flames and plummeted towards the surface. Who knows what it was, maybe it was the roaring face of the Ork as his craft exploded, maybe it was just the sheer thrill, or maybe it was something entirely different. But at the moment something clicked inside Dominic, it was like this was what he was born to do. From then on it was just a blur. 

With engines roaring Dominic became an angel of death. Ork after Ork met their ends at the end of his Lightning’s lascannons. After days of fighting against the Ork fleet the rag tale band of mechanics and workers were exhausted but victorious. The bulk of the Fleet had returned with great haste after discovering Vetronum to be nothing but an abandoned wasteland. And between the returning Fleet and the thousands of craft from the surface the Ork fleet was devastated and Snagrod was forced to turn tail and flee, pursued by a group of Cruisers. With the planet safe the many mechanics brought their crafts back to the surface, knowing that it was over. For many of the mechanics they never made it, and for many more that was it for their experience in the air, they went back to fixing the machines they once flew. But for a small group the buzz was too much, Dominic included.

After finding his father, exhausted but alive, Dominic made his way quickly to the Imperial Navy base where he told his story to the Junior Officer. It was by chance that a group of other mechanics were nearby and upon Dominic’s description of his Lightning, congratulated the boy and one and all told of how to boy was like an ace pilot. Faced with overwhelming facts the bewildered Junior Officer called his superior who reluctantly accepted the boy into the Imperial Navy as a Lightning Pilot. From that incredible beginning Dominic flourished. After wishing farewell to his mother and father his life became a whirlwind of high risk f=dogfights against superior enemies. But never once did he show fear, for flying was his life and the adrenaline rush he got from it more than compensated for the burns and scratches he received from his missions. In his spare time Dominic worked upon all vehicles and he has an impressive knowledge in all Imperial and some alien vehicles. 

Dominic’s reputation as a fearless daredevil grew and grew before he became a famous ace across the Ultima Segmentum. But this reputation deterred some Imperial Navy commanders, who believed his recklessness and lack of any sense of danger was a danger to him and others. That may well be the reason that Inquisitor Gabrien showed interest in the skilled pilot. Dominic doesn’t care, as long as he gets his adrenaline rush he doesn’t care who he works for.

Time of service: 4 months


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Sister Hospitaller*

Name: Sister Sara Hyderon

Age: 30

Appearance: Sara stands at around 5 foot 7 inches, a petite frame as she has not had to train for combat as rigourously as the militant Sisters have had to, but is still capable of fighting and crushing those that oppose the Emperor. She has light blonde hair that falls down to shoulder height, and Sara keeps it tied into a small ponytail, so that it does not get in her eyes when she is operating. Sara's eyes are a brilliant deep blue, which can be compared to the dark expanses of the sea. He skin is fair and unblemished, save for her tattoo of the Imperial Aquilla on her left cheek.

Sara when not in a warzone, or a mission with an inquisitor wears the black and Bone White robes that mark her out as a healer of the Order of Quiet sorrow, the black representing a past failure of the order. When she goes on a mission or into a warzone she wears light armour with the same colouring as her robes.

Personality: Sara is a compassionate individual towards the servants of the Emperor, her talents of healing and her compassion sending her down the path of the Ordos Hospitaller. Whilst she is a campassionate individual, she is not above fighting in the name of the Emperor, and dispensing the Emperor's mercy if a patient cannot be healed, though she would rather try to her best abilities before condemning someone like that. She is driven, and strives to provide her best in service of the Emperor, and those that she attends to on the battlefield and off of it.

When Sara becomes irritated she tends to pace backwards and forwards a lot, not liking to stand idly by or to unleash her anger if she can. She will try and stay composed but if put under too much pressure she will snap, throwing insults at whoever has put her in that situation, even though they may not have done it deliberately.

Sara's greatest fear is that one day she will fail the Emperor and fall to the whispers and lures of the dark chaos Gods, like her parents had before her. As such she goes to great lengths to ensure that this never happens, regulary purifying herself and seeking for redemption. She hopes that one day the Emperor will rise once more and lead the Imperium in the destruction of the Chaos forces that plague the galaxy.

Sara's greatest secret that only a few select people know is that several of her family members had turned to the sways of chaos and become worshipers of the Dark Gods of Chaos. Sara managed to escape from her home, and changed her name, growing up on the streets before she was taken in by the Sisterhood. Sara goes to any length to keep it hidden, she is afraid that if it is discovered than she will be branded as a heretic as well, but has faith in the Emperor, that he will protect her.

Background: Sara was born in the slums of an Imperial Hive city on a planet named Forkus. Her family suffered terribly underneath a corrupt arbites force, as did most of the workers that lived, worked and died for the Imperium. As such her family did not believe in the God-Emperor, cursing their luck for their lot in life, whilst Sara, who spent a lot of time praying and worshiping the Emperor so that they could have a better life.

Unbeknownst to her her mother and father prayed, but to a different set of Gods, joining a cult of Khorne, and seeking to gain more supporters so that they could gain the aid of the Blood God of Chaos and help them take over the planet so that they could freely worship him. When Sara found out at a young age she ran away, being taken in by a Ecclesiarch orphanage where she claimed she was an orphan. Whilst in the orphanage, Sara would help out tending to the sick, trying to be as compassionate as possible to make up her parents faults.

Soon the cult was discovered by an Inquisitor and the Sisters of Battle were called in, slaughtering all those that had anything to do with the cult. So ashamed was Sara of her parentage she had told no-one of where she came from, claiming that her parents had died in one of the many worker accidents. As such her secret remained hidden, and when she was old enough, she was taken by the sisters to be trained as one of them, her devotion to the Emperor and his cause plain enough for all to see.

She was soon set upon the order of Hospitaller, her natural ability to help aid those, as well as the compassion she showed setting her down it. She paid close attention to her studies, becoming a surgeon as she worked herself as hard as possible. At the age of 22 she became a fully fledged sister of the Order of Quiet Sorrow, taking the Black and bone coloured robes to show their past failure.

After spending some time at one of the many convents of the order of Quiet Sorrow, she was assigned to one of the many crusades that are sent out to claim/ re-claim worlds in the name of the Emperor. For five years she slogged from one warzone to another, attending those that were injured in the fighting, as well as taking place of a platoons medic of the Cadian 259th, when he was killed on the planet of Sorvus against the Chaos, fighting alongside the Cadian troopers as she healed them. Fighting against the chaos allowed her to improve upon her marksmanship with her laspistol, as well as her abilites as a surgeon and a healer, showing compassion where it was needed most. As such the troops looked on her fondly, being treated far better than the medics that did a rough job to ensure that they were battle ready. 

However, it should be noted that when faced with a coward, who had turned from the Emperor and run from the fight, resulting in several deaths of his squadmates Sara would not treat his wounds, holding him in contempt for abandoning his post and his duty. When they came across enemy officers, because of her knowledge of the human body Sara would sit in on interrogations, something that her order are used for with the Inquisition.

After the campaign on Sorvus Sara was assigned with the 259th to Alerost a agriculture world where the casulties from the campaign were being treated, and some of the weary combat units were being used to keep small local raids of the Dark Eldar away. Whilst the 259 fought the Dark Eldar, Sara worked day and night in the infirmary with the regiments medics. One day a man was brought to her, his blood having dangerous levels of toxins in them. Sara, being the most experienced, and most skilled of the people treating patients was immediately called upon, Sara bringing the toxin levels down to normal levels for the moment, though there was no way that it could be cured.

It turned out that the man was an Ordo Xeno Inquisitor by the name Gabrien, who had been trying to find the Dark Eldars webway portal. Seeing her abilities and experience he decided to requisition Sara to help him, becoming one of his henchmen and being one of the few that he trusts his treatments to.
It was on Sorvus that she met Inquisitor Garbien, aiding him in his mission against the Chaos cult that had led the uprising and providing him and his retinue with the medical skills that she had at her fingertips. Since that day he asked her to accompany him, and seeing an opportunity to serve the Emperor even more she accepted.

Time of service: Two Years

Equipment: Laspistol and Narthecanium, Abilites: Healer

Hope that this is ok darkreever


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Name:* Amber Cloud

*Age:* 23

Appearance: Wiry and thin, but with that gaunt look that proves it came from poverty, not choice, Amber is not what one would regard as a good role model for children. She’s only about 5 ft 6 and almost every square inch of spare skin appears to be covered in tattoos ranging from religious symbols to gang markings, though her face is mostly clear of these. She has two tattoos that she specifically added after joining the retinue of Inquisitor Gabrien, an Imperial Aquila on her left cheek, and on the back of her right shoulder, “In repentance I serve.” She wears her hair short, bleached blonde or whatever colour she happened to feel like, changing the colour sometimes as often as two or three times a month. She has two studs in her left ear and three in her right, and a small nose stud along with ring piercing in her eyebrow.

*Personality:* She’s a bitch, no one survives in the underhive without being resilient, but to survive as a girl in the gangs is even more exceptional. She doesn’t take any shit, even from the Inquisitor, though she still holds onto a measure of the fear he always inspired in her. To survive she’s become noticeably more masculine in behaviour, she has a crude and bawdy sense of humour and an energetic, infectious laugh that’s hard to resist joining in with.

-Quirk – Amber doesn’t like to sit still, despite what she’s been through. She fidgets, particularly in stressful situations, and has a habit of stripping her gun down absentmindedly, it’s something that’s nearly got her killed on several occasions.

-Fear – Losing the team, she might be fiercely independent and often hard to get along with, but the team is literally all she’s got. She’s spent her whole life inches from death from drunken gang leaders or lustful gangers and she’d be the first to throw herself into danger for another, no matter how much she apparently dislikes them.

-Secret – If she was psychiatrically analysed, she would be diagnosed as a serial addict, she has the kind of personality that finds it hard to move on from thrills and addictions. If it’s available in the underhive, you can probably guarantee that Amber has sampled it at some point. She’s not really sure why she keeps it a secret, drug use is common amongst gang members, perhaps it is fear that if she accepts it as part of her, she’ll fall back into the same self-destructive pattern she was in before she met Erismis Gabrien. The truth is, he’s probably the only reason she hasn’t gone back to it, though she would never admit it to anyone, she’s a little infatuated with the radical Inquisitor.

*Background:* Growing up in the underhive on Ecumen was not easy, but living in one of the shanty towns that often sprout up in prosperous areas of the underhive, her parents, poor, but stable local traders, dealing in trinkets and salvage dug out of the slag heaps. They were never the safest of places, but gangs tended to leave them alone, they were too big to take.

Not all gangs were so cautious, one leader gained too much power, too many gangers. Raskin Vek’s power and influence began to spread through the towns and one by one they accepted his rule. He was becoming almost a warlord in his own right, a ruler of the underhive as the houses ruled the upper levels. In the end only the Slag stockade, Ambers home town, remained free. But he wasn’t going to allow anything outside of his influence. When they refused to bow to his ‘rule’ he burned it to the ground, gangers running riot in the street, looting and killing.

Amber was lucky, in a way. Her parents dead, she fled from her burning home and into the chest of a large man, tattooed and festooned with weaponry and totems. It was Raskin Vek himself, he liked her, spared her life, gave her a home, made her his lover. She was fifteen at the time. She did what she had to do to survive.

The Houses weren’t oblivious forever though, but they didn’t care, he seemed to be keeping the underhive under control, peaceful, as long as it didn’t interfere with production they didn’t care. It wasn’t until rumours reached them of an army, a planned rebellion that they became worried. Though they sent well armed and armoured teams into the underhive they either failed to discover anything amiss, or failed to return at all.

Suspecting something unholy afoot, House Viln, the ruling House called in the Inquisition. The closest Inquisitorial representative responded swiftly, heading into the underhive with his team. When he disappeared real force began to mobilise.

Gabrien was one of those to answer the call, along with another two fellow Inquisitors and one requisitioned a regiment to help put down what they believed must now be a full level conspiracy. It took them a year to finally hunt down and eliminate Raskin Vek, he had been trading with the Dark Eldar, selling men and women as slaves in exchange for the service of their assassins and weaponry. Though most of his supporters were oblivious to the actual source of his power they were nonetheless put to death as xeno sympathisers. Amber was the only survivor of Vek’s immediate companions, she’d long since fallen out of love with him as her saviour, realising the true darkness at the heart of him when he discarded her in favour of prettier, sexier girls, and turning to drugs to numb the pain and desperation of her struggle for survival without his protection. When Vek had had Gabrien at his mercy she put a bullet through his spine. He lived, his legs paralysed, long enough to confess to his crimes under Inquisitorial interrogation. Amber would have gone through a similar experience had not Gabrien recognised something in her. Some steel that had kept her going even when Vek no longer loved her, no longer protected her.

*Time of service:* She’s one of the longer standing members of Gabrien’s team, despite her young age having been with them for over four years, though she’s had her clashes, in that time she’s made friends among the team, though occasionally still seems a little bit of an outsider.

*Weapons:* A functional autopistol, decorated with hand carved grips of ivory, replacing the standard ceramite grips. Chainknife, this is no work of art, its an ugly weapon, a knife with rotating chain blades, functional and brutal.

*Abilities:* Sixth sense (it takes skill to survive in the gangs, for you never know who might try to stab you in the back. The ganger has a sixth sense for danger, and it has saved his hide on more than one occasion.), knowledge [low-life] (a ganger may not be the best or the brightest, but he/she does understand the laws of the underhive and other such places and as such can pick up on certain things.)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm, i would find the lexmechanic interesting, but i don't really get a good character in my head.

Plus as i feel i can produce quality work in less than a week (if anyone does not agree please inform me.) So i find the update length of 3 weeks a bit crazy, but you are GM so you are the boss.

So i'll pass on this one, i'm already part of an RP (actually more but those seemed to have died) so i'll focus on that game.

But good luck with this one, i can imagine all the cool stuff that could happen.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

ASTROPATH LOW EPSILON

Name: Demetrius Selara 

Age: 40

Appearance: Tall,thin and pale, demetrius looks every bit the picture of the walking death. His shoulder length hair is kept slicked back, and is completely white from the stress and pain of being an Astropath. He elected to have his eyes removed after he was blinded by the soul binding and has a pair of mechanical ones instead. He wears the green robe of the Astropathica tied at the waist with a green cord of rope secured with the sign of an Aquila, and rarely has his hood down. He wears an ornately carved laspistol at his waist, although he rarely uses it. 

Personality: Demetrius dislikes everyone due to the fact that he can read most of their thoughts, and when they are about him they are usually mean and wrought with fear. As a psyker, he is constantly lonely and because this he is quiet and depressed all the time. He speaks more to himself than he does to others, and many get freaked out by it.Angry at his position and the way his life turned out, he is a complete introvert and has nothing but mean things to say to others.

-Quirk: Social anxiety. When he is confronted directly by large groups, or when groups of people begin arguing, Demetrius gets extremely nervous and has panic attacks. When this happens he sits down and begins rocking back and forth, muttering random things to himself to calm down.

-Fear: Daemons. Being a psyker, Demetrius is constantly exposed to the warp, and has seen things with his mind that would send others screaming into the depths of insanity. Because of this he knows more about them than those that fight them with bolter and blade. Unfortunately this knowledge terrifies him, and when confronted by them in the physical realm he cannot cope.

-Secret: Delving into the warp he gained the attention of a savage daemon of slaanesh completely by accident, and it has been tormenting his life ever since. It whispers to him at all times, slowly working at him attempting to corrupt his soul. This is a secret he keeps utterly quiet, for if any were to even think that it was happening he would be immediately executed.

Background: Born on the night world of Mordian, Demetrius was raised in a middle level hive by loving and nurturing parents. They tried to shield him from the brutal hive gangs and vicious ways of the underhives, keeping tabs on him at all times as he grew. They believed their son was made for greater things than death at the hands of gangers, and raised him as such. As he got older, weird things began to happen. Demetrius began to predict things before they happened, as well as becoming extremely good at manipulating people into getting what he wanted. His parents tried to hide this from others, but on the eve of his 13th birthday their worst fear came to be. 

The black ships had arrived.

Trying to hide their son from the Imperial Guard as they collected the levy of psykers, they failed and Demetrius was torn from his home and sent to the ship. Sitting in the psi shielded hold full of other mournful psykers traumatized him beyond belief, giving him his fear of large groups and social anxiety. When the hold opened and they were herded out onto the surface of terra, he rejoiced happy to be out of the hold. Sent to the Adeptus Astra Telepathica, the indoctrination and training that followed can only be described as soul numbing pain. 

12 Long years pass.

at the young age of 25 Years old, Demetrius was deemed fit to become an astropath and was taken to enact the ritual of soul binding. Walking through the palace, Demetrius entered the room that contained the Golden throne, mouth agape at the psychic manifestation of the all mighty God Emperor. Kneeling before the throne he looked up into the face of the Emperor. The golden throne was the last thing his biological eyes saw, and was a sight that would stick with him forever. The ritual that followed would as well. Pain cannot even begin to describe what he felt as the Emperor transferred a small piece of his essence into Demetrius. Nothing could of prepared him for what happened, and after it was complete he passed out.

Waking several days later, he found that he was blind from the ritual like most of those that had gone before him. Given the choice between blindness and vision, he took mechanical eyes simply because he liked seeing the skies above him. After the ritual, he was classified as a low level epsilon psyker, and was assigned as a simple messenger at the edge of the sol system. for 15 years he stayed at his post, relaying messages through the warp for the Imperium, until he was picked up by a passing inquisitor simply out of necessity as their astropath had been possessed by the warp and was forced to be put down. 

For three years he has been in the retinue of Inquisitor Gabrien ever since, serving as his loyal astropath. He has battled against all those that threaten the Imperium, loyally standing with his inquisitor at every turn. Now he finds himself in the Ollidan system, yet again ready to stand with Inquisitor Gabrien.


Time of service: 3 years


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pilot and Kroot have both gone. Bawwww. I would have had my pilot up earlier had it not been for the phone dieing halfway through typing. . Going to go for Ex Guard though, I think, hoping that Storm Trooper would be allowed?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Acolyte*

*Name*: Jon Le’Marde

*Age*: 35 Terran years.

*Appearance*: Of middling height with perpetual stubble and nondescript looks Jon is an unremarkable man. His hair is brown, like his eyes, and shaved close to his head. His nose has been broken too many times and his eyes too close together for Jon to ever be called handsome. His right canine is chipped, the lower half missing, a fault he has never had repaired. 

The acolyte favours bland, utilitarian clothing. He wears a long grox-hide trenchcoat with flak panels sewn inside it. It is strewn with pockets, flaps and pouches and is Jon’s favoured garment, worn every mission. Under his coat he wears a selection of simple clothing, basic and functional shirts and pants. Sturdy combat boots adorn his feet. He is not a man that would be remembered.

An Aquila amulet dangles from his neck, alongside the stylised depiction of a sun. The Aquila is a symbol of his future, his duty to the God-Emperor. The sun reminds him of his past, a homeworld likely to be never seen again. 

*Personality*: Intelligent and methodical Jon is also resolutely sardonic, always ready with a quip or witticism accompanied by an indulgent smirk. He enjoys needling his teammates, provoking them with barbs and engaging in fierce debates. A patient man, Jon views each investigation as a puzzle to be solved; there is no case unsolvable, no secret too hidden that patience and the relentless application of directed effort cannot find. Quietly pious Jon is uneasy around the more rabid of the Emperor’s faithful, finding their bombastic displays of worship distasteful. Initiated in the secrets of the inquisition however he is aware of the need for that fanaticism when there are malefic creatures lurking in the dark. He is however firmly convinced of the superiority of the human race and its manifest destiny to rule the stars. Whilst he tolerates his master's use of xenos he does not approve and struggles to even remain civil when dealing with them. This has provoked many chidings from Gabrien and often leads to spirited debate. 
Quirk: Jon has a habit of sketching and doodling. When idle he will doodle on whatever comes to hand, be it a pad of paper, data slate, bar counter or vehicle. The surface and drawing implant matters not, Jon will find his hands marking something. When irritated he will drum his fingers and play with his hands.
Fear: Vertigo. Jon has a deep fear of heights. Whilst he can comfortably board an aircraft or spaceship, merely standing on the roof a building as short as one storey will bring intense unease and nearly paralysis. He is loathe to go near edges and cannot lean over balconies. 
Secret: Jon suffers from the stigma of mutation. His feet are scaled though human in structure. In a regime where mutants are routinely culled and mutation is seen as the mark of Chaos Jon fears for his life should any discover. He takes care to never let anyone see his feet. With none having yet discovered his stigma he doesn’t know what he would do should the unthinkable happen and someone find out. 

*Background*: Born to an affluent family of the political elite on the world they called Tanis Johan led an industrious life. He worked as an investigator for the local law enforcement, wanting to make his own way in the world rather than rely on his family’s name. As the eldest son his decision did not go unchallenged and the Le’Marde estate was the scene of many furious rows. 

At length Jon’s stubbornness prevailed and on the day of his majority he enrolled in the local constabulary. In disgust his father disowned him, turning his attentions to Jon’s younger brother Erhan, now the heir apparent. 

Nearly a decade passed as Jon proved his mettle in the field, swiftly being promoted to investigator where his methodical approach served him well. He was something of a name on amongst the enforces, having closed three cold cases thought unsolvable and ignored. Estranged from his family Jon was not there to see the mysterious rites his family and the other senators were introduced to by outlandish strangers who wormed their way into the ruler’s affection. It saved his life.

Overtime the rule of the senators grew more despotic, their practices more bizarre. Soon the senators and their families no longer appeared in public. There were increased reports of missing persons and mocked rumours of creatures living in the sewers. In time leading figures of industry also vanished into recluse as did the heads of the governmental departments, including security. Such strange events stretched Jon’s tolerance of coincidence and he began a private investigation.

Unbeknownst to him there was another doing the same. Inquisitor Gabrien, alarmed at Tanis’ aberrant tithes and reports of Ymgarl genestealer infestations in the sector, was conducting his own investigation. 

The trail led them independently to a munitions warehouse on the outskirts of Singnus Primus, the capital. There Gabrien’s fears were confirmed. Where Jon saw mutants, far worse than his own affliction, Gabrien saw the twisted progeny of a genestealer cult. His fears confirmed, Gabrien aimed to slip away silently but was detected by the inhuman sentries. In the firefight that followed he and Jon came face to face over the corpse of a monstrous hybrid. Impressed by Jon’s investigative nous and coolness under fire and owing the young man a debt Gabrien offered Jon a place in his retinue. Jon, aghast at the infection his world suffered agreed. 

He later learned that his world had been purged by an Imperial battlegroup. With the infestation caught early Tanis was deemed salvageable and the Guard had commenced a ground based campaign rather than simply glassing the planet. In punishment for its laxity and fall to xenos the surviving population was placed under a century of penitence, requiring increased tithe levels. Furthermore Tannis’ governing rights were revoked and an Administratum prefect installed. 

*Time of Service*: Jon has served Gabrien as an acolyte for 5 years now. Granted limited independence Jon is used to investigate leads and ferret out cults, heretics, xenos trafficking, black market arms deals and the like. He specializes in investigation, infiltration and covert operations. Lacking any formal military training he is unsuited to full battles though capable in a skirmish. He is most comfortable in an urban environment. 

*Primary Equipment*: Needle pistol, a long bladed knife with a cross guard and a short flick knife.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Pilot and Kroot have both gone. Bawwww. I would have had my pilot up earlier had it not been for the phone dieing halfway through typing. [/spoiler]
> Only if I accept those characters; there are no less than five people who want the corsair/kroot/assassin slot and its anyones game as to who is getting it. So if thats what you want, I say go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

name: Selnak Grex

Age: 37

Appearance: Grex is at first look an unimposing figure. Standing only 5'8" tall, weighing approximately 170 pounds, his average stature blends into a crowd with ease. Despite his smaller frame, he is a rock solid man, comprised of hard muscle and compact power. His slate-grey eyes are unflinching in the face of danger, having seen a hundred horrors on dozens of worlds. His close cropped auburn hair starting to show through hints of grey at the temples and hair line as well as in the short growth of beard that frames his jawline. Running down the right side of his face is a vicious scar that narrowly misses his right eye and runs down to the corner of his mouth that pinches and pulls his previously handsome smile into a slightly disconcerting grin. It is only the first of many scars that riddle his body, a lifetime of war marking its path in the bullet wounds and gashes from everything to a cut-purse's dagger to the rending claws of a Tyranid Genestealer. 

Personality: Grex is unflappable, rarely losing his calm composed demeanor. He is unambitious, his sole drive making the scratch to indulge in his pleasures in life; booze, cigars, women, and war. As long as you are paying the bill Grex is your man to the end, but the relationship ends there. He is a consummate loner, neither desiring or needing the companionship of others. He lacks the ability to feel empathy for others, his concern for them extending only to the point of how it affects his ability to succeed in his own mission. He possesses a dry witty sense of humor that further accentuates his lack of emotional attachment. 

-Quirk: Meticulous doesn't even describe Grex. He fastidiously maintains his equipment, each piece placed just so in the same place he has worn it for over two decades. His quarters are orderly to the point of obsessiveness. 

-Fear: Equipment malfunction. At the age of 14 he almost died in a confrontation with a ganger, his cobbled autopistol malfunctioning at an incredibly inopportune moment. Since then his ritual of obsessive maintenance and upkeep have been in order to allay this fear. 

-Secret: He has been approached twice during his service to Gabrien and offered comparatively large sums of money to eliminate the Inquisitor. To this point the offers have not been lucrative enough, but one can never tell if the next offer might not pique his interest. 

Background: Born in the under hive of Eshunna XII in the Badab sector, Grex grew up in a turbulent environment. His parents, both Obscura addicts, had little time for the young boy that continually tried to force them in reality and at the age of 7 Grex's father beat him so badly that he almost died. After spending weeks recovering at a local medicae clinic, Grex emerged, a child broken in mind and body, and he spent the next 10 years living in the streets, avoiding entanglement's with gangs and the Adeptus Arbites where he could. Stealing or taking what he needed to survive. 

Those years taught him all he needed to know about the human race... that they were cruel and heartless, just like the parents who had abandoned him to chase their next high. Those years formed and molded him into the remorseless, merciless killer that he would become and in no time he realized that his skills with a knife and a gun would be valuable to others. So his life as a mercenary began and with it a whole new world of creature comforts and experiences opened up for him. 

Grex hopped from one ship to another, working only a short time before moving onto the next bidder, and over the next ten years built a name for himself as a top-tier soldier for hire. Working for anyone or anything that would pay his rate, not caring if it was Imperial or Xeno, he took their money and he did their dirty work. 

It was on the hive world of Minas VI that Grex had the fortune of running across Inquistor Grabien. Grex along with several other mercenaries had been hired to assist the Adeptus Arbites in rooting out a gang that had taken a part of the city under their control almost overnight. The organization and ferocity of this group of underhive killers, stretching the man-power of the local pacifiers, it was decided that mercenaries could go where the Arbites could not and do what needed to be done without worry of political and social retribution. The fighting was fierce and of the 50 mercenary soldiers only 10 of them made it into the fortified area of the undercity where the gang had holed up. 

Charging in, guns blazing the mercenaries found that they were not facing a human gang, but a vicious and deadly Genestealer cult. A festering sore at the heart of the city. Around him men fell, but Grex, a stoic look of resignation on his face continued to fight, his body moving through the motions. It seemed that he would fall, just as his companions had, when from the opposite side of the building and Inquisitor and his retinue surged into the fight. Between what remained of the mercenaries and the overwhelming firepower of the Inquisitor and his men, the rest of the blasted mutants fell. 

Impressed at his calm in the face of danger, not to mention the number of mutants he had felled, Gabrien offered to pick up Grex's contract, nearly doubling his normal fee. It was a good arrangement for Grex, he got paid handsomely to kill what the Inquisitor said to kill and it took all the annoyance of finding new contracts out of the equation. In return Gabrien got a hardcore soldier that didn't ask questions and skilled gun. 

Time of service: 9 years

Equipment: Dual auto pistols, Shotgun, Combat blade. Tactical combat vest containing a myriad of useful items, incorporating sheathes for his overlarge combat blade and shotgun. Dual thigh rigs for his auto pistols, mag pouches for 4 additional magazines per pistol. 

I thought the dual pistols fit his character. If it is too much I will take it out.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

for the corsair is it a power sword or a chainsword?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Neither, it's just a sword. Otherwise it would actually say power sword or chainsword


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i just thought id ask as those are the two that eldar usually have


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

No, only striking scorpions get chainswords and only banshees, shining spears, dire avenger exarchs and HQ choices get power swords. Everyone else gets swords and knives for close combat weapons


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to admit, inquisition stuff isn't really my cup o' tea. It always seems so...I dunno, strange and almost random.

Here's a question, why would an inquisitor of the ordo xenos run around with a kroot or corsair? I am not saying they wouldn't. I have never bothered to read any inquisition based novels from BL or anything like that yet so it could be fairly commonplace for all I know.

Before I can make a sheet, and I will do some reading and research on my own as well, I need to know more about how all these different types of people end up being part of a retinue. How do retinues usually work? Why would their be a cage fighter on what seems like a detective mission, alongside a priest of the Imperium no less. Or an arbite with a ganger?

If I figure some more of this stuff out DR I will probably try to get a character together. I honestly have no idea which one I would pick yet though haha.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Like Radical OM use Daemon Host weapons, OX use Xenos and Xenos weapons.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

santaire quite a few of the eldar army has chainswords such as:
.storm gaurdians
.striking scorpions
.autarchs
.pirates

and for power swords:
.autarchs
.banshees
.dire avnger exarch
.shining spear exarches
.swooping hawk exarches

although the storm guardians don't get the +1 strength model and fluff wise there still chainswords.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> Here's a question, why would an inquisitor of the ordo xenos run around with a kroot or corsair? I am not saying they wouldn't. I have never bothered to read any inquisition based novels from BL or anything like that yet so it could be fairly commonplace for all I know.


Radicalism. Some Inquisitors do hire alien mercenaries to serve them, provide their opinions and technology when going up against a bigger threat. The more dangerous aliens don't normally work with them, Kroot and Eldar are some of the few races that will since they have their own mercenaries who don't particularly care who they work for.



unxpekted22 said:


> Before I can make a sheet, and I will do some reading and research on my own as well, I need to know more about how all these different types of people end up being part of a retinue. How do retinues usually work? Why would their be a cage fighter on what seems like a detective mission, alongside a priest of the Imperium no less. Or an arbite with a ganger?


Inquisitors hire whomever they feel will be useful to them in the future. They might take a cage-fighter for some muscle in fights, somebody to intimidate people or to serve as a bodyguard. An Arbites could provide useful knowledge of Imperial Law, liase with local Arbites precints to make sure they work together well or stay out of the way. Every acolyte has a use and the Inquisitorial retinue can contain people of widely different backgrounds who must work together despite radically different professions.


LotN


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for the replies vaz and Lotn.

So with that info in mind, it seems that an inquisitor would usually be looking for people who have particularly high levels of skill, talent, and/ or authority? Or is that not always the case?

If they do, then I assume my character background should include him or her becoming very good at something; known for it well enough to catch the eye of an Inquisitor.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name=saim seachmall

age=796 terran years

appearance=a long black ponytail trails down his back to his belt,no fringe is on his head and no age is upon his face.his dark blue eyes are like a dark abyss interlaced with flashes of red,saim has only his right ear as his left was taken by dark eldar wyches when fighting for the tau.he still wears his craftworld’s armor from his days as an aspect warrior but over the top he wears a dark leather cloak inscribed with the names of his friends and family.around his neck he wears a leather necklace and on it hangs his craftworld’s rune,the shadow specters rune and the rune of kurnous all made from wraithbone.

personality=saim is very secretive and quick to anger,he is not trustworthy to most but the inquisitor has shown him kindness that he wishes to repay.in front of friends he is hyper and wise but to others he is a shadow and death.he is a good pilot having gone along the path of the mariner but flying he is not a fan of for him true freedom and happiness lies in the hunt and so he is a fan of his long rifle and often uses shrubbery to hide him until its time to strike.no one knows why but if he hears anything against him he goes a bit psychotic to them like that of his former corsair ally.

quirk=due to his parents death and seeing assault marines in battle saim will not go five terran minutes without either gazing over head or scanning nearby buildings/trees for assault astartus which often puts his comrades at edge.another of his quirks is that he is an extreme follower of kurnous eldar god of the hunt and as such enjoys hunting and will always take around a leather necklace with a rune of kurnous,of the shadow specters shrine and his craftworld crafted from wraithbone which were passed down to him at his parents death.

fear=for almost his whole life a constant worry has hung on his shoulders about his family,when he was only a child his craftworld went to war with astartus of the hounds of demos chapter were his mother a guardian and his father a shadow specter fell in combat to the 4th company’s assault marines,since that day he has had a hatred and a fear of assault marines and as such has an even greater hatred for raptors but he also does not trust those of the swooping hawks aspect.

secret=despite the fact that for the past 5 years saim has had undying loyalty towards inquisitor Gabriel even he does not know all of his dark secrets,saim has been a corsair for 20 years before he joined the inquisitor and has committed many crimes.one of his first atrocities was when another member of his corsair group seeked to kick him out of the group and so he snuck into his chamber and butchered him leaving his mangled body shredded by his sword.another was when he was hired by a tau sept but at the end of it when the ethereal asked him to join the greater good he left a shuriken in his skull and fled stealing one of there own vessels.his most resent and definatly his most evil crime was when he damned a whole planet to exterminatus by opening a warp gate after being tricked by the fateweaver and so all the innocents burned because of him and this has left a heavy burden on his shoulders.

background=as a child he was born into the craftworld of mymeara in there isolation.his dad joined the shrine of irillyth becoming a shadow specter.when he was of age he joined the path of the awakening learning to see all those tiny aspects of life and his surroundings that too others would seem insignificant.shortly after choosing his path his craftworld went to war with the imperium,at first it seemed insignificant but the 4th company of the hounds of demos became to dangerous and eventually reached the craftworld.like most his age he was hidden as he could not fight and he remained there for weeks.eventually the fighting was over and the invaders driven back but at a cost.

as the eldar wandered the ruined streets collecting the dead saim sprinted for his home to see his family but what he saw was not.the doors were shattered and piles of assault marines piled outside.upon walking around through the doorway he dropped to his knees.in front of him lay his father’s body encased in his armor but with bolter holes in his chest and pinned to the wall behind him was his mother in guardian armor stuck to the wall by a combat knife.after restoring the craftworld was restored and his path mastered saim changed to the path of the warrior.saim began his training as a striking scorpion in the temple to karandras.for years he fought on behalf of his craftworld against orks,humans and anyone else that posed a threat.

he eventually mastered that and started along the path of the mariner.a few years after starting the path his ship was raided by corsairs and its crew taken prisoner.soon after the captain and saim got on well and he eventually joined them and soon became his second in command.he spent the next twenty years as a corsair leading his own fleet raiding,mercenary work just about anything that he could get cash for.one day wile his fleet were docked in a planet somewhere in the mare system,as saim was sat in the pub when a strange hooded figure approached him.the figure told him of an artifact deep in some ruins on the planet of tolyar II.he said that the artifact was of great use and a mighty reward would be give upon its return.

eager to get the reward he quickly started his ship and single handedly left for the planet of tolyar II.upon landing on its surface siam saw nothing but waste and ash.the surface was completely barren and flat apart from a single doorway leading into the planets depths.siam ran into the doorway without hesitation,upon entering he just saw endless tunnels and countless doorways and iron coffins lining the walls.siam spent weeks down there wandering the corridors until finally he saw down the long corridor at the end sat an altar and on top lay an amulet with a strange green glow.siam ran over to the altar but before he could grab it a voice came from the other end of the corridor.the voice came from a human who turned out to be the inquisitor.the inquisitor also seeked the amulet for xenos research but siam wasn't giving up that easy.wile the inquisitor wasn't looking the corsair grabbed the amulet from the altar right before i crash could be heard all around.as the inquisitor chased the eldar along the corridor they noticed the coffins had opened,down the end of the corridor a warrior of the necrontyr stood taring down the intruders.the inquisitor and siam had to fight together in order to escape and when they finally found the exit siam pledged his allegiance to the inquisitor and the inquisitor got his amulet.

time of service=saim has stood by the inquisitor for the past 5 terran years and not once has he shown the lightest dislike of the human despite there meeting.

paths=saim has tread the paths of the awakening,the warrior and the mariner before going along the path of the outcast.

hope this is ok


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> So with that info in mind, it seems that an inquisitor would usually be looking for people who have particularly high levels of skill, talent, and/ or authority? Or is that not always the case?


An inquisitor may take people on for a variety of reasons; because they have useful skills, hidden potential, a sound mind, authority/access to various bodies or institutions that might make working easier, or know people.

As has been said, the retinue of an inquisitor can vary wildly. This comes, in part, from the beliefs and actions of the inquisitor himself. An inquisitor may favour brains over brawn, his/her retinue made up of people who do not fight and a platoon of inquisitorial storm troopers do the dirty work.



son of azurman said:


> i just thought id ask as those are the two that eldar usually have


On the table-top, yes those are the two that Eldar forces can swap out for, but no they are not the only ones they have. There are also the witch blades of warlocks and farseers, rune-crafted blades, or ancient weapons like the Spear of Twilight that the pirate prince Yriel uses.


Having said the above, and having looked at the characters already pending, I now know three things: I have a lot of work ahead of me, there is something I forgot to mention, and information on inquisitor Gabrien might be nice for you all (if only to get a better sense of the man.)


So what is it I forgot? Setting; not where this is taking place but rather when. This RP is set in 740.M41, or the 740th year of the 41st millenium. 

That means that the Damocles Gulf Crusade has not yet occurred, and more importantly the Tyranids have not been encountered yet. (Those events occurred, respectively from 742 to 745 and 745 to 746.)

This changes things for some or even all of you, because any mention of those events or later ones like the thirteenth black crusade are off the table. So where people need to, please make changes to your backgrounds, personality, or appearance.

Keep in mind that though the Imperium at large has had no contact with the Tau, this does not mean that others have not, and the same goes for the Kroot.


Next, Gabrien himself (and it is indeed Gabrien, not Gideon or Gabriel as some people have mistyped.) Inquisitor Gabrien is a member of the Ordo Xenos and has been such a member for the better part of two centuries. Gabrien is a radical amongst the inquisition, however this label comes from his views, not so much his actions; for he is part of the Xenos Hybris faction within the inquisition.

This group believes that the only way for the Imperium to survive and move forward is through study and co-operation with aliens. It is for this fact alone that Gabrien has no qualm with allying himself with a Kroot Mercenary or Eldar Corsair (any one reason why both such characters might be willing to work with him.)

But this is a radical belief, branding Gabrien as such despite the fact that beyond it, most of his actions are more in line with several hard line puritans. He is not above using overwhelming force, and maintains the use of three platoons of inquisitorial storm troopers aboard the inquisitorial light cruiser that Gabrien and his people travel the stars within. (Thats right, no fancy gun-cutter or dealing with rogue traders. Gabrien brings the might of the inquisition with him to the point of a warp capable ship.)

As for Gabrien himself, the man is over two hundred in age and suffers from a blood disorder which is slowly killing him (slow as it may be.) This disorder turns his own blood toxic, to the point where it begins to erode the arteries, veins, and organs unless regularly cleansed. It was not always so, but Gabrien does not speak of what brought this about and only those who have served with him at the time know what happened. (I will not be revealing when that happened, but if your time of service does put the character there, I'll be letting you know.)

Despite this, Gabrien is a powerful psyker, and is fascinated with other alien races. He has met high inquisitor Bronislaw Czevak, but the two do not see eye to eye on the merits of the use of Eldar technology.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> On the table-top, yes those are the two that Eldar forces can swap out for, but no they are not the only ones they have. There are also the witch blades of warlocks and farseers, rune-crafted blades, or ancient weapons like the Spear of Twilight that the pirate prince Yriel uses.


ye i know there are others but considering that a.you said that he's not aloud to have walked the path of the seer and b.he aint a powerful autarch like yriel those are like the only two unless you go for exarch weapons like warp spider powerblades.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Methanor Regis

Age: 79

Profession: Pilot

Appearance: Tall, dark skinned and dark haired, Methanor looks the part of the pilot, if only because he is so obviously Glavian. The bio circuitry present in almost all Glavians is also present in his hands, enabling him to react faster and draw far more performance from his craft than a normal pilot would be able to. He normally wears the red-piped black suit of a Glavian pilot and he does so proudly. He is, or more accurately was, roguishly handsome and had a string of female admirers across a dozen worlds. His looks are marred however by a single scar that cuts down from his forehead, passing over his left eye to end a couple of centimetres below his eye. The eye itself has been replaced with a bionic one, even finer than his original organic eye. The scar itself is still on his face and could probably be healed but Methanor refuses any offers of repairing the damage. He says it is a lesson to him for not being quick enough. Despite the scar he retains is features, due to juvenant treatments he appears to have barely aged since being recruited, fifty-years as Gabrien’s pilot looking like five.

Personality: A damn good pilot and he knows it. Unfortunately this has the result of making him colossally arrogant, though not stupidly so. Quite possibly the most irritating person in the entire team, not through design but through an overbearing cockiness and refusal to be ‘harnessed’, for want of a better term. He has the kind of attitude towards Gabrien that with more zealous inquisitors would have had him shot, hung, drawn and quartered, been resurrected and then had it done all over again. However, having worked with the Inquisitor for around fifty years he is tolerated. He gets the feeling that the Inquisitor actually prefers him cocky and confident than meek and submissive as he was for the first few years of their work together.
Quirk - An annoying habit of whistling when bored. Most of the time he does not even notice he is doing so until someone tells him to shut up. The rest of the time he does it deliberately to annoy the others
Fear - Methanor has one true fear, one thing that he dreads more than anything or anyone else in the galaxy. He dreads a cage, to stay behind bars until death takes him. To be taken from his ship, to be bereft of friends, to be trapped in a cage until all chance of freedom has gone beyond recall or desire.
Secret - Not actually a complete jackass, he just acts that way. He actually has grown to care, in his own way, for the members of the team.
Serious Secret - The person who gave him the scar. Not a Chaos worshipping cultist as the official report states, but his own brother who had been corrupted by Chaos. He hides it out of shame and a fear that all the trust and ‘friendship’, in the loosest sense of the word, he has built up with the rest of the team will be shattered if they ever learn of it. He would go to great lengths to keep it secret but halts at actually harming anyone who attempts to spread the secret. Unless of course they are alien or Chaos oriented.

Background: Born and raised on Glavia, a planet where children learned to fly before they even learned to walk. Some of the greatest pilots in the Imperium were born on Glavia, and Methanor is true to his race. He proved to be an excellent pilot, even for his people. He could have earned a position at any flight school in the sector, hell; he could have started his own one. But a life of teaching was not for him. He longed for the thrill of the chase, the exhilaration of flying through gunfire and smoke with nothing but his skill and a little bit of luck to protect him from the foe. 

Therefore he enrolled in the Navy and was given a position as a Lightning pilot along with his elder brother Marak who served as his mechanic to Marak’s constant irritation that it was not him who flew the craft. But Marak was merely good and Methanor was a far superior pilot, indeed he was renowned as an ace, claimed to be one of the best of his generation. He always disputed this claim, claiming there were many better but he was always pleased by this claim and eventually stopped disputing it and even began to believe it himself.

Methanor knew that Marak resented being his mechanic and so he offered an apology and a hope that Marak would soon be granted a ship of his own. But the first seeds of jealousy had already been sown and nothing Methanor could do would halt their growth.

They served in numerous theatres of war, Methanor’s reputation only growing. He proved himself an ace many times over, each time only adding to his reputation until even his fellow aces were lauding his achievements, though they would never admit it to him for fear of making his arrogance even greater.

Methanor was twenty-nine and had proved his skill as one of the best pilots in the fleet, if not the best, when he finally met Gabrien. The Inquisitor had lost his pilot in a mission and was looking for a replacement. Methanor and Marak appeared the ideal pair. And so the Inquisitor recruited them, knowing of the growing malice and jealousy in Marak’s heart but undersstanding that he could not get Methanor without bringing Marak along for the ride. They served the Inquisitor together for eleven years but while Marak remained submissive Methanor began to grow more confident and for three years then been as confident as he had been behind the controls of a Lightning in their days in the Guard and Marak was furious that Gabrien did not curb his brother’s growing boldness. Gabrien watched the growing resentment between the pair and did nothing, knowing it would be impossible to halt

So, it was the anniversary of their joining of the Inquisitor, as they sat drinking in an inn on a backwater planet where Gabrien was investigating a fanatical group worshipping a rival inquisitor and was just about to make his move that Marak revealed his true allegiance. As they were drinking a group of Chaos cultists attacked the village.

They massacred the villagers and so Methanor and Marak were left facing fifteen cultists. Methanor fired and killed three of them before he realized Marak was not firing. Turning to his brother he saw the knife coming down and hurled himself backwards. He was not fast enough to avoid it completely though, and it carved a bloody furrow into his features, scarring him forever and not just physically. Even as he fell backwards, screaming in pain, Marak was raising the knife again, bloody minded triumph in his eyes.

Then Methanor’s flailing legs struck him in the knee and he fell. As Methanor scrambled to his feet and began to run his hand snagged on something on Marak’s belt. He tore it free desperately and dived out of the inn.

The thing he had snagged was a tube charge taper.

The resulting explosion vaporized the inn and every cultist in it. Marak was among the dead. The only thing Methanor would say to his fellow squad members was that it was a cultist that had scarred him and then he would fall silent with a look of sadness on his face. No one pushed him to answer.

When Methanor was fully recovered and spoke with the inquisitor, Gabrien revealed that he knew of the treachery in Marak's heart, saying 'Did you ever wonder why an entire squad of storm troopers arrived on scene so quickly?'

For the next year Methanor was noticeably quieter until he regained his old arrogance. He has since only increased in skill, both as a pilot and as a fighter. Though mostly as a pilot. His arrogance has grown greatly also, but so has his care for those whose lives rest upon his shoulders. For he knows that should he fail, should Lady Luck withhold her blessing then every single one of them will die. From vacuum exposure, being burnt up in the atmosphere or being simply vaporized as the craft explodes.

Service: Fifty years as Gabrien’s pilot, going on fifty-one. After so much time fighting with the Inquisitor he has gained what might be termed a friendship with Gabrien. Though even the Inquisitor is sometimes tempted to throttle him.


Happy to make any changes you want Reever 

And if you choose Romero for the pilot I'll have a character up for a different class.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Good character Santaire, even thoguh i was half way through my own Glavian character after your recommendation . 

But no matter.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have edited the part out about the tyranids darkreever, thanks to your new information.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I removed the reference to Gabrien's fears of the Tyranid menace but kept the genestealer plotline. Genestealers, originally thought native to Ymgarl and their own species were still a galactic menace even before the Tyranid Hive Fleets showed up, first documented M.35. 

If you want me to change it anyway however i will do so.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well i have decided to pull out my pilot as Santaire seems to know more about them and frankly, wnat it more. So inspired by the upcoming Judge Dredd movie, here is an Adeptus Arbites


Name: Johan Ortega

Age: 117

Appearance: An imposing figure clad in the jet black carapace armour of the Adeptus Astartes. Standing at 6 foot 2 he is truly a giant. Beneath his beaten helmet that covers all his face but his jaw lays a beaten face. One eye is nothing but a hole while the other is a bloodshot eye with a brilliant blue iris. His short hair is a shocking white and it is bedraggled and uncombed. Scars cover his face, the most prominent being the two parallel scars that cut across his face, the same wound that claimed his eye. His jaw is square and his features rugged and once handsome, but the years of brutal law have scarred his face badly. Rough stubble adorns his chin, the same white as his hair. His helmet itself is marked with slashes and scratches across its face and back but still retains its intimidating appearance. Scrawled across the side of his helmet, written in black ink, are the words “We determine the guilty. We decide the punishment”. Beneath his helmet Johan wears a flame-retardant balaclava.

His armour itself is equally beaten. Although the same jet black as the rest of the Adeptus Arbites armour the years of wear and tear has left it scratched and beaten. Although beaten it is still strong and has not once been breached by blade or bullet, and for that Johan owes it his life. Marked upon the left side of his breastplate is his sign of office, the Adeptus Arbites symbol. His bulky shoulder pads only add to his intimidating appearance although equally beaten. The right shouldergaurd bears a deep gouge in it that cuts through it, marking the path of a bullet that very nearly claimed the judges’ life. His gauntlets are beaten and stained with the blood of the criminals that have felt its metal. His old belt is weathered and worn but still holds the pouches of bullets that the judge needs to deal justice. Johan wears a combination of flexible carapace and plexi-fibres on his legs. This gives him full mobility that other carapace types do not offer. His left leg guard is battered but unbreached and bears the iconic symbol of the Adeptus Arbites, the fist clenching the scales, while his right is another story entirely. His right leg is missing below the knee, replaced instead by an intimidating metal limb that whirs when Johan walks. Again the metal is stained with blood from countless criminals. An old, slashed, worn cloak of deep crimson hangs from Johan’s shoulders and just adds to the imposing figure he makes.

Hanging at his waist is the unmistakable shape of a feared weapon, a shock maul. The weapon is dented but still a deadly weapon when wielded in the right hands and the bloodstains upon it proves Johan’s skill. The weapons grip is scratched and wrapped in old worn leather for grip. The words “To be just, our law must be cruel” are etched upon the grip in the same black ink as the words upon his helm. Slung over Johan’s shoulder, strapped to his back with old leather straps, is the bulky but formidable shape of a ‘Lawbringer’ shotgun. Its metal is battered but its parts well maintained. Again leather forms the grip of the shotgun and words in black ink upon the barrel read “No servant of the Emperor dies unavenged. No enemy of the Emperor escapes unpunished!” All in all Johan is an imposing figure and the mere sight of him has brought many hardened criminals to their knees before him.

Personality: A cold man, a typical Adeptus Arbites. Johan disposed of feelings a long time ago. For in the enforcing of Lex Imperialis there is no time for fear, regret, doubt or any other unnecessary feeling. Johan is sharp minded and highly intelligent. An excellent judge of character Johan has a knack of for reading people or picking up on mannerisms that others might miss. He has no sense of pride or bragging and has never been heard to applaud his own ability, instead moving to the next task set to him. He is uncompromising to mistakes and will always speak his mind if he feels another has made a mistake. It is said that he never sleeps and certainly none have ever seen sleep, but despite the rumours he is as quick as the day he was enlisted and in the best condition he can be in. He seems unphased by his various injuries and never bats an eyelid if someone mentions them. He is utterly dedicated to the Law and has not once shown mercy to any citizen he has caught, be they male, female, infant or alien. He is empowered to act as Judge, Jury and Executioner and to him, the law is everything. He has never once backed down from a challenge and is famous for his skills. Rarely removing his helmet he remains a mysterious figure even to his teammates and superiors and they normally leave him alone, sending others to give messages about new missions. It is for this reason that he regularly goes alone, while others are in squads. But for him this is just the way he likes it. He rarely talks and very few have heard words issue from his scarred mouth, at least few that are still alive, those that have would be wise to listen attentively to his words for he has great knowledge.

-Quirk: Johan speaks very little.

-Fear: Johan’s single fear is the day that he will be ‘let go’ of the force and he fights harder each day to postpone that date.

-Secret: Johan is constantly torn apart by horrific nightmares from his years on the force.

Background: Johan was born upon Pavons during its darkest time. His father was the legendary Adeptus Arbites, Captain Virgil Ortego. Johan was only days old when the PDF regiments of Pavons rose up against the Imperium and marched upon the Adeptus Arbites. Virgil was the commander at the time and his acts still are legendary. Wielding Shock Maul and Bolt Pistol Ortego led his fellow Judges into battle, charging from the ruins into the city square, in front of a statue of the Emperor himself. The battle that followed was the stuff of legend, the few and faithful fighting against those who would betray the Emperor, however the sheer number of tanks and soldiers of the traitor Planetary Defence Force legions slowly began to whittle away at the Arbites' numbers. Holding his few remaining men together, Captain Ortega slowly fell back to the weapons cache located beneath the Precinct house. They were able to hold back their pursuers for a while there, having an almost limitless supply of heavy weapons and ammunition, but when it became apparent that they were fighting a losing battle, Captain Ortego and his loyal Arbites came to the decision that the precious store of weapons and ammunition could not fall into the hands of the enemy. Fighting back waves of planetary defence force troops, Captain Ortego and his remaining Arbites wired and readied all of the explosives in the cache. They came very close to failure as their position was nearly overrun, but with his remaining Judge, Sergeant Collixa, covering his advance, he ran into enemy fire and as his life slipped away he detonated the munitions, dying with the rest of his men. With the renegade forces within the city killed by the resulting explosion the newly arrived Space Marines made quick work of the remaining rebels and Pavons was once again in Imperial hands. But at what cost? Every member of the planetary Adeptus Arbites had given their lives, not a single one remained. 

Johan was found in his mother’s cold dead hands after the final battle and the Space Marines carried him with them until they reached the Schola Progenium upon Pavons. Accepted into the school Johan grew up like all orphans of the Schola Progenium do, with an unassailable love for the Emperor. But when the time came for Johan to move on he was unsure of his future. It was then that the single remaining member of the Adeptus Arbites that had been led by his father happened upon the boy, now 16. 

Recognizing him in an instance she sat down with the boy and told the story of his father’s sacrifice. At that moment Johan knew of his fate. He must follow his father’s footsteps and enrol in the Adeptus Arbites. And so he did just that. Taken into the newly built fortress-precincts upon Pavonis he endured the same procedure that all new recruits go through, Johan was taken into a dark room within the catacombs beneath the Courthouse and sat upon a metal chair that sat in the centre of the room. Strapped in by metal straps and blinded by a metal helmet lowered onto his head Johan was set upon by sinister robed techs that set the iron chair humming with electricity as they tesed Johan for: musculature potential, psychosis level, psychic profile, ocular reflex, intelligence, pain tolerance and drug use reading which tests for signs of common drugs such as Blitz, Stimm, Frenzy, Spook, Dream-bat, Hedonic Acid, Halcyon, and Joyspike. The height of Johan was also measured exactly. If he did not meet the criterion he could be instantly rejected.

But far from being rejected the techs passed the report on to the Marshal in command who was greatly impressed. Shipping the young boy off to Alanta, a dangerous hive world infested with gangs. The Marshal there also read the report and saw great potential in the boy in front of him. Like all new recruits Johan started his career by studying the law for years, pouring over the piles of parchment, holoscript and books of Imperia law for almost three years. From there Johan became a Recruit. Trained with all Arbites weapons and in the art of armed and unarmed combat Johan showed great skill even at his age. His reputation quickly growing his first time ‘on the streets’ ended with him returning with a gang of criminals and the great praise of his Procter. From there it was as they say ’legend’. Forging a name for himself amongst the gangs Johan became a notorious figure while still a recruit. Little choice was left but to promote his to a full Adeptus Arbites. He was highly praised by all that served beside him or led him. It was clear to the Marshal that he was born for great things. Judging him worthy of the title ‘Elite’ the Marshal promoted him once again and the path had begun. Johan was given highly advanced genetic surgery to increase his output in all matters. It made him faster, stronger, cleverer and quicker.

Unfortunately Johan’s reputation to the gangs brought him a lot of unwanted attention. Time and time again he was sought out by armed gang members and nearly killed. When this became obvious Johan began refusing any companions on his missions and patrols as it was too dangerous to be near him. He seemed to stop sleeping for if he ever once shut his eyes a gun would be at his head and a knife at his throat in seconds. He lost his leg to an explosive detonated by a deranged ganger. His parallel scars from a Genestealer brood found beneath the city. His armour id dented and scratched from that and so much more. For it was not upon Alanta that his future lay. After his destruction of the Genestelaer brood Johan was promoted once more and given the title Judge. But Johan could not live with the life of most judges, sitting within the courthouse and deciding punishments. No, he longed for the streets. And so he became an exception, while still retaining his rank he once more took to the streets, becoming judge, jury and executioner to criminals he caught. It was during his time as a Judge that a mysterious Inquisitor arrived and requested a Judge to travel with him. The Marshal did not hesitate to mention Johan and he was summoned to the Courthouse. After introductions the Inquisitor, who he learnt to be called Erismis Gabrien, made his offer and Johan accepted. After his farewell to the Marshal the hardened Judge, now 57 Terran years of age, left with the Inquisitor and was never seen upon Alanta again. 

During his time with Gabrien he has seen sights that would make veteran guardsmen fall to their knees and weep. He’s killed things that not even the Chaos Gods would look twice at. But he’s done it with great skill, and never once did he hesitate. Inquisitor Gabrien even once aid that the Arbites had ‘robbed the military of a fine soldier’.

Time of service: 60 years.

Primary equipment: bolt pistol or shotgun, shock maul

Auxiliary equipment: carapace armour

Abilities: Intuition (members of the Adeptus Arbites are forced to deal with scoundrels and ne’er-do-wells on a constant basis. Because of this, the Arbites have a knack for reading people or picking up on mannerisms that others might miss.)

Any changes needed just say the word Dark


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill be working on a second character just incase i don't get the corsair and if i don't get the second one then well i get the picture


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Remembering your mention of time period Darkreever i have to check if Pavonis is ok. I personally can't find a date for the worker riots upon Pavonis but you might know better.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It was long after Behemoth so it's out of the time period by years, maybe a century and probably more


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for that 'buddy'. Consider it changed.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

(Was super torn between this and the fanatic. Looks like Gabrien's got lots of fighters lined up already though.)

Name: Everett Evangaluff - Officially Sanctioned Governmental & Professional Historian of the Imperium. So Declared by the Honourable and Prestigious Mastering Intellectual Center of Aridor III: Aridor system, Realm of Ultramar.

Age: 45

Appearance: Middle aged-man. White skin with some hair on the forearms. A rather clean face, and an even better set of teeth. Though thin lips and a slightly crooked jawline always manage to take some beauty away from his smile. His cheek bones are somewhat wide and his temples stern. Hefty eyebrows lay over fairly small, deep-set eyes. Both his body hair, facial hair, and even his eyes are brownish-grey. His has a full head of hair that is quite nice even if it seems a tad messy. It is lavishly dark with hints of green tone; a nice genetic hand-me-down from his lavish family. He has a good bit of matured, adult muscle on him but he is certainly no career cage-fighter or gene-enhanced soldier.

Though his usual clothes are not exuberant in nature, they are often still quite nice. For his work he dons a non-extravagant chasuble, and since working for the Inquisitor he wears one of russet coloration with subtle details finely woven in gold. Beneath it he wears dark gray garments, a long-sleeve uniform dress shirt and pants to match, lined with two parallel white stripes on the sides of the arms and legs forming the insignia of the Inquisition's capital 'I' at the elbows and knees. He wears black boots and black gloves, which go over his buttoned sleeves to the lower wrist. A collar that rises high at the back of the neck, is black as well.

Personality: Everett tends to seem tired of his work. Indeed, he certainly loves history and the knowledge that it brings. However, applying his passion to his work for so long has often killed his interest in it; particularly from repeating many of the same lessons and briefings to higher officials time and time again. 

Perhaps a bit depressed, it is very difficult to see as he is a firm standing individual. Furthermore he seems to have very little fear of anything, especially for not being trained in the arts of war and combat of any kind. He stands unperturbed beside the other members of Gabrien's ever changing retinue, despite some of their insanely significant oddities. He has never feared any of his team members, but some certainly stand out in his mind from the rest in terms of making him uneasy or flat out disgusted...'An Inquisitor's retinue fills with quite the _extensive_ variety, to say the least,' he would mutter. He does not fear death in itself, but rather fears that he will not have achieved certain desires before that time; in particular is his fear of never having sex with a woman who truly admires him back, who loves him even. With his family's wealth, affording lucrative services hasn't been a problem but not something he has delved into very often. Whenever he did he found it wasn't what he was looking for.

When in a conversation or listening to others speak, he has a habit of making it known in his posture, facial expression, and tone of voice that he is bored and disinterested. It takes a lot to impress him. He despises stupidity and admires intelligence and naturally finds the former all too common over the latter. One thing he has found he likes about Inquisitor Gabrien is his intellect, even though he finds his radical ways displeasing. In truth, likely his deepest kept secret, he feels the Inquisition is a repulsive branch of the Imperium. He feels that its goals and means are counter-intuitive to all that he knows through studying history. Barbaric and foolish, in his opinion. Humanity kills its own kind out of fear and wonders why its enemies are so humored and baited by their declaration of strength. He copes and deals with the situation effectively enough, as he has his reasons for being where he is.

Two things he finds he has in common with nearly all men, is his genuine love for song and desserts.

Background: 

He was born onto a Hiveworld, in a top-tier dwelling family in the system closest to the Aridor system within the realm of Ultramar. His parents cared mostly just to increase the value and sound of their own name and legacy with him. They wanted children who were all successful. They cared more about this so they could tell their peers what successful offspring they had rather than for their childrens' actual well-being. Not that he entirely minds, as their methods still got him a good, educated life; and money has never been much of an issue.

He was shipped to the renowned scholar institution of Aridor III at the age of 12 to begin his educations. From having to listen to his parents talk to their peers so often, he found he did rather enjoy hearing them speak of the family's history. Who had been what and done what and gone where and how each generation effected the next. When he saw a much wider expanse of the galaxy and learned of many realms and empires he was fascinated at the possibilities of similar stories but on a much wider, much more interesting scale.

By the age of twenty he was incredibly affluent in all the Imperium's history, all that was able and allowed to be taught at least. Though through this amount of knowledge figuring out questionable truths and classified events was never difficult for this keen young man. 

He quickly found himself a stable and profitable career in advising newly stationed planetary governors within the Realm of Ultramar. He became widely known in this area, helping numerous governors rule smoothly over their new population. There was always a steady influx of customers willing to pay for his services. With the size of the Realm of Ultramar, there were countless Governors dropping dead from age or disease alone. When new ones were appointed by the Imperium and suddenly placed in a completely foreign environment, or heirs that had never paid attention, they often reached out for services such as his. He would not tell them how they should rule, that was entirely up to them. What he did, was inform them of the people they had been placed in rule of: their history, culture, habits, etc., so the planetary governors at least knew what to expect with the indoctrination of new laws or commands and how best to conduct the gathering of Imperial tithes there.

After nearly 18 years of this, Everett simply grew tired of it. It was extensive travelling often on his own purse, and he found too many of the Imperium's planetary governors to be half-witted morons. Too often for 18 years, he was giving the same old obvious-to-him pieces of advice. One day he received a message from an Inquisitor, one named Erismis Gabrien. He was anything but fond of the Inquisition but it absolutely be a change of pace, still be good pay, and hopefully mean more time with intelligent peoples of varying histories and cultures. Even better, he would surely get to see parts of the Imperium's history that his schooling could never show him.

Time of service: About 7 years.


(Really guessed at what a prestigious historian would be wearing in this version of the 41st millenium...)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, I said I would be making my choices today, and here they are.

Lord of the Night as Kreshk the Kroot Mercenary



However some of the details of the arrangement between him and Gabrien will need to be clarified. Expect a PM from me in the next day or so.



Lord Ramo as Sister Sara Hyderon the Hospitaller



However, a cult of Slaanesh would not give people a way to combat 'injustice.' It would more likely provide an escape from the world through drugs and various other pleasures. A cult of Khorne or something general might work better for the fighting. If you stick with a Slaanesh cult, then it would need to be so they could pave the way for an invasion.

There is also a matter about sister Hyderon and how she aided/aids Gabrien; but I will send you a PM on that in the next day or so.




Jackinator as Amber Cloud the Ganger




This is more for me, did Amber have any form of contact with the Dark Eldar? I mean, once her 'lover' had no more use for her was there ever any risk of him just turning her into another slave for his backers?


Angel Encarmine as Demetrius the Astropath




Up the age by fifteen years.



Midge9 as Selnak Grex the Mercenary




Looks good, thats an interesting secret for him to try and hide.



Santaire as Methanor Regis the pilot



Except for some extreme cases, all pilots who fight for the Imperium are members of the Imperial Navy, not the Guard, so make that slight change. I will be PMing you in regards to the confrontation Methanor had with his brother.


unxpekted as Everett Evangaluff the Officially Sanctioned Governmental & Professional Historian of the Imperium. So Declared by the Honourable and Prestigious Mastering Intellectual Center of Aridor III: Aridor system, Realm of Ultramar. (Or the Historian for those who don't want a mouthful every time.)




Looks good to me, glad to have a proper historian in the crew:laugh:



So right now we have one Savant, three Warriors, a Mystic, and a Pilot. Some of you may notice that the pilot is in the warrior catagory; but to be honest it doesn't really feel like it fits in that area (so its not counting in that area.)


To those of you I have turned down so far, that would be Archaon18, Romero, Rems, Azurman, you are welcome to submit a character from one of the remaining available classes.

If you would like to get some idea as to why I ultimately said no to your characters then feel free to PM me.


And Azurman, in regards to this post:


you said:


> ill be working on a second character just incase i don't get the corsair and if i don't get the second one then well i get the picture


What exactly are you implying there in the end?

Are you honestly insinuating that if I turn you down twice its because I don't want you to partake in this? I do hope that is not what you mean, because thats rather petty and insulting.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done to all who were accepted


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool, looking forward to the RP Darkreever. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like a good group. All Y'alll that didn't get a character approved, try again. I look forward to seeing new characters pop up.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Change made, just waiting on the pm now.

Sorry for making the mistake in the first place. Gah, it was so dumb :headbutt:

:laugh:


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Age upped, looking forward to the RP! :grin:

EDIT: For some reason I forgot to add his last name, edited it in.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet, am looking forward to this, and good to see we got some great characters.

Edit: I look forward to the PM regarding how Sara aids the Inquisitor.

Made the cult change.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol sorry about the long title. It was just too entertaining for me to resist.

Oh and I definitely agree about Midge's merc's secret. I found that a pretty awesome one for sure.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats it everyone got in. 
I've got my sights on two furer ones, so I think I'll give this one a miss. I think I can also guess why I wasn't accepted, as I've never written a Recruitment post (Baring a LOTR one).

The remaining classes, after DR's last post are: Navigator and 1 or 2 Savants.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

will have a xenologist up soon just need to do some research.
no darkreaver it's not that i thought you didn't want me its that i understand im still a rookie at rps and that my writing skills do need to improve.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Johan Galily

Age: 153

Appearance: Johan is stands at 6 foot exactly. He is a scrawny figure and used to be the kind of person you wouldn’t notice. But his hair is a fiery red that looks like a blazing halo around his cold face. His face itself bears two prominent scars. One cuts across the left side of his mouth and the other from his right ear down to his chin. If they give him pain then Johan never shows it. His eyes a piercing blue that unnerves all who meet his gaze. His jaw is square and solid. His teeth are well kept with a white gleam to them that only adds to his preaches.

Johan is clad like all Abbots. He wears a simple robe of deep crimson and a plain mitre sits atop his head. Upon his robe hang countless purity seals and other holy relics. Set upon his chest is his symbol of office, his Rosarius, which also acts as his personal shield. Hanging from his hip is a heavy tome which records the ascension of the Emperor. The book is like the bible of the Imperium and so its cover is stamped with the iconic symbol of the Imperium. Hanging from his waist like a tabard is a long role of scripture, yet another holy writing that Johan carries to help enforce his words. Beneath his robes Johan wears armour of blessed steel. His boots, the falls of which echo through the dreams of heretic and loyalist alike, are beaten but solid. His hands are clad in steel gauntlets that have more than once delivered the Emperor’s bidding. At his neck is the single piece of technology upon Johan. An old fashioned rebreather, supported by a ring of steel, circles his neck. Chains adorn his person, all blessed steel, all to represent the imprisonment of Johan’s soul. 
Another chain hangs like a necklace from Johan’s neck, upon it hangs an empty cage of which only Johan knows the purpose of.

In his right hand Johan will always hold his trusted Power Maul, Imperatore. And at his waist will be the ‘Ripper’ autopistol with which he delivers the Emperor’s words in battle. Both weapons have time and time again handed out the Emperor’s justice to heretics. Although not trained in the ways of war Johan can wield his weapons well enough to defend himself and give an example to others.

In battle Johan is a fearsome sight. His red hair looks like fiery inferno and with his robes billowing and his chains rattling he cuts down heretics and other enemies of the Imperium. His boots fall heavily to the ground and the thud of them strikes fear into corrupt hearts. His pistol spitting death and his Maul swinging through the air force back the enemy. But worst of all his voice, the roaring voice. His words strike fear into corrupt hearts and give hope to beleaguered Imperial defenders. Johan’s way with words is truly a terrifying sight. 

Personality: A preacher by heart, Johan is loud in every way. He will never hesitate to speak his mind, even if it greatly offends others. He has never counted anyone a friend as he has no time for comforts such as that. But when he speaks it is in such a way that people are drawn to him and you cannot help but listen to his words. Many times he has whipped a peaceful group into a screaming mob with just a few well-placed words. 

Quirk: Johan bears no respect for his senior ranking officers; his only leader is the Emperor.

Fear: Johan has a great fear of the day that the Adeptus Ministorum will collapse and the galaxy fall to Chaos.

Secret: Johan has one secret that burns his soul. During his journeys he came across the world of Thurig, a peaceful mining planet with few inhabitants. Johan detected heresy in one family and so, gathering a group of miners with him, he broke into the home and swung his maul. Yet instead of his maul meeting with a heretic it met with the small body of a girl, no more than 8 summers long. Johan fell to his knees and desperately tried to save the child’s life but it was too late. His maul had killed an innocent child and her face still haunts his dreams.

Background: Johan was born on Ophelia VII, a world second only to Terra in holiness. But the beginning of life was not good for Johan. His parents abandoned him, believing his red hair to be a sign of Chaos. The screaming baby was found outside one of the many cathedrals upon the world. Taken in by one of the Confessors he was named Johan after his finder. From his discovery till he was 14 Johan was raised by the cathedral. During that time he was taught all there was to know about the Emperor and the Adeptus Ministorum. He grew up listening to the fiery sermons that the Confessor’s held. And he was taught basic weapon skills as to defend himself when he left the cathedral. But a the age of 14 it was time for his proper training to begin. Although it pained the members of the cathedral that had grown to love the red haired orphan they knew that with the childhood he had had he would make a great Abbot. And so they presented him to the Adeptus Ministorum themselves for their decision.

Johan was taken into a small room and held in a chair with iron straps as an iron helmet blinded him. Robed techs checked the boy’s height, weight, faith and potential. Finding him worthy he was presented to a Confessor who taught him all he knew. Johan spent three years being drilled on Imperial creed and the price of straying from it. He was taught self-defence so as to protect him while he spread the word of the Emperor. And with the rest of the small group of Neophyte Abbots he fought with staff and club to expel the weak and sinful from the group. During those battles Johan showed great promise. Every time he rallied the strong to his side and as a well ordered group they swept aside all that stood against them. Through those sound tactics Johan never once was beaten and remained through the training until he was deemed ready. 

Johan was presented with ‘Imperator’ and a autopistol and sent out to spread the word of the Emperor. Unlike many other Confessors’ Johan was assigned to no set planet, system or sector. Nor was he assigned to a regiment or ship. He was given free reign, allowed to wander the Imperium, bringing he light of the Emperor to the darkness. But before he left Johan went once more to the cathedral where he had been raised. There he blessed every member of the cathedral that had raised him and grown to love him. It was then that the Confessor that had first found him and come to think of Johan as a son presented Johan with his most prized possession, a ‘Ripper’ autopistol. Johan took the gracious gift and thanked the confessor. And then with a tear in his eye he said his final goodbyes to the cathedral and left, never to return.

Johan wandered the stars for decades, giving light wherever he found darkness and, when needed, fire to remove the sin. As he travelled his legend travelled with him. On every planet he visited a shrine was built to him in memory. His acts are stuff of greatness. Many times he has arrived upon an oppressed world and rallied the inhabitants to rebel against the oppressors. Although not a great fighter himself it mattered not for his voice provides him with more weapons than he could wish for. It was during his travels that Johan came across the Inquisitor Gabrien. Curious of the radical Inquisitor Johan tagged along with him to study the man more carefully. Impressed by what he saw Johan offered his services and has served with Gabrien ever since.

Time of Service: 97 years

Primary equipment: Rosarius, Power Maul, ‘Ripper’ Auto pistol

Auxiliary equipment: Shotgun, war-hammer

Abilities: warrior-priest (abbots are members of the Ecclesiarchy for whom the call to battle is as strong as that of being a servant of the Emperor. Abbots are fighters and preachers.

Really hope it is good enough


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Final change made Reever, I hope it's okay now.

Edit: Just read this:


Romero's Own said:


> Thanks for that 'buddy'. Consider it changed.


What is with the quote marks Romero, did I offend you is some way? If so then I apologize


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Not at all Santaire, quite the opposite.. I just put quote marks there because you aren't really my buddy as such as I don't know you.

Sorry if it offended you.

And i have to thank you on making the pilot of yours as it inspired me to write two, in my eyes, better characters.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

You alright Reever? Thought I must have missed the action thread going up, but I dont see it.

Any estimations on when its going up? I forget if you've mentioned it, so I'll go back and check as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> You alright Reever?


Yeah I'm fine, was feeling a tad under the weather earlier in the week for some reason.



unxpekted22 said:


> Thought I must have missed the action thread going up, but I dont see it.


That would be because its not up yet.



unxpekted22 said:


> Any estimations on when its going up? I forget if you've mentioned it, so I'll go back and check as well.


You know me, I tend to keep answers like that rather vague. I will say that I had intended for it to go up tomorrow, but work hasn't exactly been the most kind this week free time wise (I hit overtime before lunch today.) Without giving away exactly when I will start the show, I'll say expect it before the end of this weekend.

I always intended this week of not putting it up, simply to give others a chance to make a character. 


Now onto something related to the startup; I mentioned before that I wasn't sure about how I wanted to handle recruitment after the action thread starts. My decision is that recruitment will remain open, until all of the slots have been filled. After that recruitment will close, but may re-open should we lose players (IE they have to drop out, not their characters die.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so that bit of downtime was fun wasn't it?

At any rate, a few minutes after this post goes up so will the action thread, for what is the fourth, and hopefully last, time. I look forward to seeing how the things to come are handled.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay. Finally I'll have time to post.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I wasnt sure if you were going to bother trying yet again or not haha. Glad to see you have chosen to do so though.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I will post sometime by the weekend, just had a lot on at the minute


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right..

So let me start off with my sincerest of apologies in not updating this for the better part of two months. I have a litany of excuses, but end of the day falls to laxity on my part.

Assuming everyone is still in, expect an update up by the end of Tuesday; so this post is in part to find out who is still in?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm still in


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm still in, had a post already done and hadn't posted it, me being rather special there.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol ramo.

It is the only other rp I am involved in at the moment besides the one I am GMing. So sure why not, I'm still in.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah was rather special of me to be fair.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm still in


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still in.


LotN


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am still in and ready to roll


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Still in


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will try to have something up by the end of the week.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry about the typos in my post if anyone had to read through them, went through and fixed what I hope is all of them this morning. My browser is being retarded lately and whe I type several letters dont make it onto the screen for some reason. 

Even for this post I had to go back and fix an insane amount of errors. 

Also sorry for taking so long...its not like me to do that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I echo Unx, it is out of character for me to take so long to get a post up. I am hoping that the days of delay, at least on my part, are winding to a close. In any event, my post is up and I look forward to the next update.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright then, so its with a rather sad heart that I am ending Trail of Bones.

Its been a month since the update went up and the only thing I have gotten since then was a PM from Unxpekted explaining that he would be dropping out. Assuming people post every time I did one of these, we would be at this RP for years, which would not work.


As I type this, I know that some of you guys are online, some have been on as early as yesterday, and others haven't been on for two or three weeks.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I sent a PM to Santaire asking how he would like to proceed with the post, as both of our characters would be working together, but he never responded. And I didn't want to godmod his character's actions.

Sorry to see the RP go Reever.


LotN


----------

